# Arrrggghhhh! Get some bloody lights!



## Gixxerman (2 Nov 2010)

*ADMIN COMMENT:
*
After discussing it with Gixxerman (the thread starter) I have decided to close and delete this thread.

Whilst the majority of the discussion was reasonable, the tone in the latter part of the thread changed dramatically, and in a negative way.

Apologies to those who were debating is a reasonable fashion. PMs for those I feel were not.

I will delete this notice in due course.

*Shaun (Admin)*


----------

